
The state of deep learning in Debian - ashitlerferad
http://www.danielstender.com/blog/work-for-debian-1605.html
======
danieldk
Not to be to critical of great volunteer work, but I wonder if this makes
sense at this point in time. Most frameworks still move very quickly and break
APIs left and right. For most users, it makes more sense to install a
framework with their favorite Python/Lua package manager.

I can imagine that at some point, bringing in frameworks will be necessary
because applications will start relying on them, but are there any such
applications in Debian yet?

------
iverjo
Sadly, the authors of Brainstorm haven't worked much on it since the end of
November last year. Currently, I don't see why one would prefer Brainstorm
over more popular deep learning libraries that are more actively maintained
and have more examples, documentation and features.

~~~
fchollet
In fact, "Brainstorm" is one of the least used packages among all deep
learning libraries. For reference, here is the number of new Github issue
tickets created over the past 15 days (2016-05-15 to 2016-05-30):

#1: 131 tensorflow/tensorflow

#2: 107 fchollet/keras

#3: 91 dmlc/mxnet

#4: 64 BVLC/caffe

#5: 61 Microsoft/CNTK

#6: 42 deeplearning4j/deeplearning4j

#7: 26 tflearn/tflearn

#8: 23 Theano/Theano

#9: 16 NVIDIA/DIGITS

#10: 10 pfnet/chainer

#11: 9 Lasagne/Lasagne

#12: 8 torch/torch7

#13: 8 NervanaSystems/neon

#14: 6 mila-udem/blocks

#15: 1 autumnai/leaf

#16: 0 karpathy/convnetjs

#17: 0 tensorflow/skflow

#18: 0 IDSIA/brainstorm

~~~
dikaiosune
Interesting that even autumnai/leaf has more activity, as I believe that it's
in a state of limbo as the original authors are discontinuing work:

[https://medium.com/@mjhirn/tensorflow-
wins-89b78b29aafb#.cue...](https://medium.com/@mjhirn/tensorflow-
wins-89b78b29aafb#.cue38w8z5)

------
cs702
Think `sudo apt-get install [tensorflow|caffe|theano|caffe|brainstorm...]`.

This is a welcome addition to Debian and derivatives like Ubuntu.

------
amelius
When will Linux get a decent speech-to-text input device?

~~~
zxcvcxz
Perhaps when windows gets decent font rendering, package management, and
filesystems.

